# battery charger and inverter Chevy volt



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

This is a steal for all of the chevy volt parts.

Battery charger and inverter.

If this was here in Holland, and I had room for it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/13-2013-Chevy-VOLT-Hybrid-INVERTER-ECU-COMPUTER-BATTERY-CHARGER-MODULE-SET-OF-3-/131437080082?hash=item1e9a42ae12:g:TAYAAOSwEeFU6rWH&vxp=mtr


----------



## albertolorenzo (Apr 20, 2016)

ok, i am going to check it right now.


----------

